# should i be giving a vitamin supplement to EBD



## nickjr000 (Jan 19, 2011)

My English Bulldog is about 6 months old now , he is eating Acana and doing great on it. The breeder had him on nupro a vitamin powder u mix into his food and add a little water. Im almost out of what she gave me, so ? is ...Should i still b giving him this? If so, is this a good vitamin supp or are there better ones out there? Thanks


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

A well-rounded diet should leave no need for any vitamin supplements with a healthy dog. 
That being said, your breeder will know their lines and dogs better than anyone, so that should be your biggest source of information, assuming the breeder is a good one. 
Is there a reason they recommend the supplement? What benefits are they looking for from it? Knowing that might help you make a better decision.


----------



## nickjr000 (Jan 19, 2011)

She gave me about a 6 month supply and said that its good for joint support, skin , coat, and just for overall health. Also said that it was up to me if i wanted to continue after 6 months. She does give it to her dogs for their whole life


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd continue it...I'm not saying it is necessary, but aren't joint problems common with english bulldogs?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

@Cavepaws EBD's are ridden with joint problems as well as skin problems I'm with you if it was mine i would stick with it. Also to the OP i'm not sure if you are familiar with their yeast problems but 9/10 of them are ridden with it between their crevices and rolls etc, you may want to look into starting an apple cider vinegar regimen just to stave off the yeast from the lil guy if you haven't already. 

Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins Arthritis Dogs Treatments
If this is what you're referring to i've used this with my APBT years ago (vet recommended) and she seemed to do quite well with it.


----------



## nickjr000 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think ill continue the vit's . If anything it might help him a bit in the future and give me peace of mind. As for the yeast in the " rolls " Lol, we clean all his rolls/wrinkles with baby wipes. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

nickjr000 said:


> I think ill continue the vit's . If anything it might help him a bit in the future and give me peace of mind. As for the yeast in the " rolls " Lol, we clean all his rolls/wrinkles with baby wipes. Thanks for the help everyone


baby wipes will act as an irritant with long term use.

apple cider vinegar, on the other hand, is gentle, edible, and works better for the rolls and wrinkles. i use that on my pug..


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> baby wipes will act as an irritant with long term use.
> 
> apple cider vinegar, on the other hand, is gentle, edible, and works better for the rolls and wrinkles. i use that on my pug..


+1
baby wipes will often times contribute to the problem, if anything use an anti fungal every once in a while you can get an ear rinse from your vet that has anti fungals in it and you can use it on them that way as well.


----------

